# Kangoo van flashing spanner light,?



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get rid of this as I'm doing oil and filter service myself after Renault quoted to charge me £180 to do this service.
Is anyone in Kent available to reset this for me for a product or beer tokens?
I'm in Maidstone so in Kent ideally.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Mark,

If you do a search on google it will tell you how to do it, should be quite easy & require no special tools plug ins or skills ha ha 

Invoice is in the post :lol:

Baz


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

Quick search reviels this:

If the car has been serviced and the service light has not been reset, switch on the ignition, then scroll through the trip computers displayed options until the "mileage before next service" is displayed, (accompanied by a spanner symbol). Now press and hold one of the reset buttons on the end of the wiper stalk for about 10 seconds until the display resets to the correct mileage, ie 18000. I did this and it works every time i try it.

I've just done something very similar with our x reg Polo after I serviced it.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> Does anyone know how to get rid of this as I'm doing oil and filter service myself after Renault quoted to charge me £180 to do this service.
> Is anyone in Kent available to reset this for me for a product or beer tokens?
> I'm in Maidstone so in Kent ideally.
> Many thanks in advance.


Mark no beer tokens , maybe some wax needed just pop in and we will connect to the lap top and turn it off for you , i dod need to speak to you about An focus RS that was in with us with your stickers on the side windows too .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It's possibly a bit the the BMW service lights, unless you take them to a main dealer they on forever. You could try one of those fault code readers, but my exoerience with those are it'll be off for 5 minutes then turn back on.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

What's the age of the van? is it the latest version or the old style thats been around for years?

Dave


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> It's possibly a bit the the BMW service lights, unless you take them to a main dealer they on forever. You could try one of those fault code readers, but my exoerience with those are it'll be off for 5 minutes then turn back on.


not if you have the right equipment , a fault code reader is not the right equipment really , we service all manner of cars and never had a problem with service lights .

The equipment we use can reprogram ecu's if we wish too . best bit its blue tooth so can sit in the office while looking through all the error codes and data while the car is in the workshop or even outside .

You should see the faces of the onwers when we can turn on and off things such as lights / wipers / close and open windows lock and unlock doors from a lap top .

some Error code readers dont always show pending codes from the ecu after number of drive cycles that are going to flag a engine management light in the future or data from all the sensors showing how much trimming is going on to correct the air/fuel ratio , most cars will run upto 15% trim rich or lean using the oxygen sensor before flagging an error .

I would prefer to fix the fault before that happens as a car could run in this condition for a while without anyone being aware .

Every service on every car should be connected for this very reson as part of the service , and i dont just mean a printout saying "no error codes found" , there should be a print out from the imtermediate codes as well as error codes and a print out of captured data would be even better.

We can also turn off all the latest BMW,s I drive different service indicators .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Usually something straight forward like turning the ignition on and off a few times.
Im sure there will be a forum or something on google clarifying what needs to be done.


----------

